# Cliff & Plateau



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

*UPDATE 06/26/17*
It was time to give all those extra tanks their own names and to decide on the final layout, stone, fish, shrimp and plants:















Hey guys,

this will be my first journal, and my first tank. I spent quite some time over the last 4 or 5 years reading into reefs, but changed my direction when I saw some of those astonishing Iwagumi setups.

Needless to say, my tank will have a Iwagumi "style" layout. I won't adhere to all the implied rules, but stick to simplicity, perspective, scale, San Sui stones and lot of carpet.

All that being said, I'm still waiting for some parts.

I hope some of you guys come along for the ride, I will have plenty of questions and can use all the help.

Here is my equipment, plant and inhabitant list:


*UPDATED: 06/08/17*

* Main Tank:*















*Refugium:*














Took the following photo last week, this is one layout I came up with. Cliff to the left and an elevated "Plateau" to the right, bordered by that wall of rocks. Short carpet in the main / left area, a bit longer carpet or hair grass on the Plateau. I don't want any long plants. Going for a really clean and simplistic look.












Here I tested the tank for leaks and the Eheim filter. At first the pump didn't circulate the water and I had to force water into it, in order to get it started. I love the electronics of the Eheim which allow me to adjust the flow or even simulate waves. I know that the pump is overkill for my 90 x 30 x 30 tank, but if I ever want to upgrade, I won't have to exchange all the equipment.












The Giesemann LED light and Bluetooth controller arrived a couple days later. Border control ripped the package open for inspection and just smashed everything in the large box, what a bunch of asshats.

Man is this light powerful. Glad I'll be able to adjust color channels and output. Haven't figured out yet how to connect my iPhone.












Some of my second order of San Sui stones arrived today. This is another layout I just came up with. The right side would be still elevated past that small wall of rocks.












I spent even more money in the past couple days. I have 50 pounds of San Sui stone on the way to give me more options for the scaping and also some for the "refugium".
Talking about the fuge, I will put everything in quarantine before moving it to the main tank. That being said, my fuge will be a dedicated display tank. It will also be my backup tank if things don't go right in the main tank.

For the fuge I have ordered a JBJ Saltwater tank with build in filter / heater housing and LED. This will allow me to run this tank with no visible tubes, wires or equipment hanging around. This is a photo with a saltwater setup:












It holds 8 gallons, plenty for my needs. Will sit on the kitchen countertop. When things are settled in the main tank I'll keep mainly shrimp in it and maybe a few fish.

I also ordered the glassware: small ADA Violet in- and outtake, 4 double union ball valves, all tubing for the PH probe and silicon hoses.

Only pieces missing are the cabinet, reactor, plants, shrimp and fish. The custom cabinet should be ready in about 10 days.


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

Very thorough with all details and pictures so far. Will be checking in on this in the future, keep it up


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Malakian said:


> Very thorough with all details and pictures so far. Will be checking in on this in the future, keep it up




Thanks.

By the way, my inspiration comes from the old oo7 movie The Man with the Golden Gun and the set in Phang Nga Bay.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

The ADA pipes and more San Sui stones arrived. Now I have plenty of options. How do you guys like this scape?














These are the other stones I have. Should I try something The Green Machine style and bank up the tank?


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks very cool. The rasboras will definitely pick off shrimp babies, as for how many I can't say. For a successful colony alongside fish, you should make sure to have plenty of hiding spaces, and a large enough shrimp population before adding fish. Are you really planning on only having/starting with 3 shrimp?


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

geisterwald said:


> Looks very cool. The rasboras will definitely pick off shrimp babies, as for how many I can't say. For a successful colony alongside fish, you should make sure to have plenty of hiding spaces, and a large enough shrimp population before adding fish. Are you really planning on only having/starting with 3 shrimp?



Thank you. 

I came up with that number just based on what I think would look nice. I rather have a few shrimp which I have to "find" every time than a couple dozen being all over the place.

Since I'll have that refugium I'll just make sure to keep 3 male or female only adults in the main tank.

I guess I'll better keep other fish in the fuge then.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

McCarthy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I came up with that number just based on what I think would look nice. I rather have a few shrimp which I have to "find" every time than a couple dozen being all over the place.
> 
> ...


I don't know if the rasboras will eat adults, I'd ask on the shrimp forum if I were you... I think they might be too small. If you're not interested in breeding the shrimp, and the fish won't eat the adults, you can keep them together.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

My refugium just arrived. It has 3 color channels (and 10 brightness settings).

All white LEDs on, will be my standard setting for this fresh water setup:












Half white, half blue setting. Might work too.












All blue LEDs on. Only for coral reefs. Might switch some blue LEDs with reds.












I'll start setting up this tank soon since it will house every fish and shrimp before they go into the main tank. Will be ordering plants soon.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks great so far! Are you planning a stand for it or using the table you have it resting on in some of the pictures?

Using the quarantine tank as a display tank is a nice idea but keep in mind that you'll want to be able to easily scoop the fish out when you're ready to transfer them to the main tank so try to avoid any hard-scape that would make that more difficult. Also, any parasites (Ich, worms, etc) that get introduced into the quarantine tank will be hard to completely remove if you have a lot of hardscape/plants in the tank. Finally, some of the best medicines and methods for curing common aquarium diseases can be bad for plants so I would avoid an substrate planted species. Anything mounted to hard-scape could be removed while treating.

edit: Now I see the part about the cabinet.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JJBTEXAS said:


> Looks great so far! Are you planning a stand for it or using the table you have it resting on in some of the pictures?
> 
> Using the quarantine tank as a display tank is a nice idea but keep in mind that you'll want to be able to easily scoop the fish out when you're ready to transfer them to the main tank so try to avoid any hard-scape that would make that more difficult. Also, any parasites (Ich, worms, etc) that get introduced into the quarantine tank will be hard to completely remove if you have a lot of hardscape/plants in the tank. Finally, some of the best medicines and methods for curing common aquarium diseases can be bad for plants so I would avoid an substrate planted species. Anything mounted to hard-scape could be removed while treating.
> 
> edit: Now I see the part about the cabinet.




Now that's some good info for me. I'll keep the hardscape to a minimum and probably only use 1 plant which will be a carpet.

The cabinet is being build and should be done in about a week. Basically a RedSea style cabinet made of sanded plywood and laminated in- and outside, matching the furniture in my living room. It will be completely flush with the tank and hold all the equipment.












Just in case somebody finds this and wants to build the same stand:


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

Just to add to the shrimp thing.

I got shrimp after the fish. I have 50+ Cardinal tetras, 15 platies, 6 C.Sterbai and 5 juvenile BN pleco's. I mainly just wanted the shrimp for clean up crew so got some cheap "wild" Cherry shrimp. Turned out to be pretty interesting shrimp though, there is whites, clear, black, red, yellow and blue in there. Only seen one blueish, but its there 
I bought 70 shrimp, and there is at least 50 still there and last time I took a closer look I had at least 4 berried females. If I actually get any increase in population, I doubt it. If the fish don't get the shrimplets, the FX6 will. To start with they where constantly hiding, almost seemed like I lost most of them. But after a while they started to appear more around the tank. I guess the fish just finally realized they where not gonna be able to catch them (healthy shrimp are fast buggers!) and stopped harassing them. Now if you just had, say 10 shrimp. They might be able to wear them out and finally catch them.

So if you don't get a good colonie before fish, you can just add a lot and they should be able to establish if there is enough hiding places/plants.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

To add even more to the shrimp thing,
Rasboras will not eat adult shrimp. And if you have plenty of plant cover, you might even have a bunch of shrimplets that survive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Malakian said:


> Just to add to the shrimp thing.
> 
> I got shrimp after the fish. I have 50+ Cardinal tetras, 15 platies, 6 C.Sterbai and 5 juvenile BN pleco's. I mainly just wanted the shrimp for clean up crew so got some cheap "wild" Cherry shrimp. Turned out to be pretty interesting shrimp though, there is whites, clear, black, red, yellow and blue in there. Only seen one blueish, but its there
> I bought 70 shrimp, and there is at least 50 still there and last time I took a closer look I had at least 4 berried females. If I actually get any increase in population, I doubt it. If the fish don't get the shrimplets, the FX6 will. To start with they where constantly hiding, almost seemed like I lost most of them. But after a while they started to appear more around the tank. I guess the fish just finally realized they where not gonna be able to catch them (healthy shrimp are fast buggers!) and stopped harassing them. Now if you just had, say 10 shrimp. They might be able to wear them out and finally catch them.
> ...





awesometim1 said:


> To add even more to the shrimp thing,
> Rasboras will not eat adult shrimp. And if you have plenty of plant cover, you might even have a bunch of shrimplets that survive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Just making sure.. the fish I have in mind is "Rummy Nose Rasbora".

Animal World writes this: "Shrimps, Crabs, Snails: Safe - not aggressive"

Rummy Nose Rasbora, Sawbwa Barb, Sawbwa resplendens, Asian RummynoseCyprinidae

Am I missing something?


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Whoa that fish looks super cool! But the fish I was referring to and the most commonly available one is he rummynose tetra 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rummy-nose_tetra

But if you could get your hands on those rasboras instead, that's even better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I did test the refugium for 3 days and the pump started acting up. Turned very loud and was vibrating on and off. Looks like the impeller or the housing isn't straight. Cheap crap made in China... what can you expect. Will send it in for a replacement but also ordered a Mini Eheim pump that should fit into the small filter housing.

Talking about that in-the-tank-filter housing, I'll also ordered a stainless steel diffusor which I will place right inside the housing and under the pump. I'll figure out how much CO2 comes out the nozzle after going through the pump. Really trying to keep everything out of sight.

Getting the aquascaping done in the fuge was much easier. I tried a larger stone but it looks crowded quickly. Also trying to keep it simple for the occasional "fishing".


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

PS: I want to take a bunch of high quality tank and fish photos, so I also upped my game in the camera department.

Arrived yesterday: full frame SONY A7R II and 90mm 2.8 Macro lens.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Ok, here it goes.

That small JBJ Desktop tank - which I was going to use as a refugium / backup tank - is a POS. I have other words too, but that'll get me kicked out in no time.

I was planning on ordering the few remaining parts today, like a small heater that fits into the backwall filter housing and got into some testing again. Here the outcome:

1.) The pump is way too loud and vibrates. I was ok with this issue and have an Eheim coming.
2.) The LED Light doesn't come back on when put on a timer, hence complexly useless.
3.) The LED control buttons are touch-sensors. Very finicky and they skip settings often.
4.) One of the 3 filter cartridges comes loose all the time because the small clips don't hold.
5.) The entire filter box design is ridiculous because the water is not forced through all 3 filter media cartridges, they are aligned in parallel, not in series.
6.) The column for the heater is too skinny, haven't found a matching heater. JBJ doesn't offer any, go figure.
7.) The water can't circulate the heater because the column is closed. The water just moves over the top right into the filter media.

This kit is complete rubbish. I'm a noob and I'm already running into many major design flaws. Who ever designed this kit has no clue what-so-ever.

Looks like I'll go all out with the refugium / backup tank too. No cheap products. Going to order another tank from Ultum Nature Systems, GLA SS CO2 Regulator, external Eheim canister filter, the whole nine yards.

I dislike compromises, but I really hate badly designed products.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Still waiting for the cabinet for the main tank. The cabinet builder is 1 week behind schedule and he's not responding to my last emails even though an employee said that my cabinet looks almost ready to go. Completely pisses me off when people don't keep deadlines and don't even have the courage to let the customer know what's going on.

Regarding my rant with my "refugium" tank from JBJ I have decided to keep it for testing and modding. By the time I have this wrapped up and shipped back I have lost more money and time than this thing is worth.

JBJ offered to send a new version of that LED light which supposedly has a chip that keeps the light in the "on" mode when a timer comes back on.

That being said, the light is till made for reefs and I might have to swap some blue LEDs with red and white ones.

Another issue with that JBJ kit is the filter. I'll have to modify it in order to force the water through the filter. The mentioned design flaw lets the water bypass the filter completely. A simple wall made of a piece of plastic will take car of that. I'll also add some intake slots on the bottom in order to have water enter and circulate the heater.

By the way, I ordered another Ultum Nature Systems tank, the U45. This will take the spot of the fuge tank in my kitchen, and the JBJ will be placed somewhere else.

Yep, that's right: this journal is now about 3 tanks! The main 90cm tank in the living room, a 45cm small version for the kitchen and the JBJ tank as a backup / refugium / testing / modding tank, probably in my office or in the bed room.

The 45cm tank for the kitchen will get the full setup as the main 90cm tank. GLA CO2 regulator, quality LED light (Kessil or AI), San Sui stones, 4+ 350 Eheim filter, ADA glassware, you name it.

Cost is now up to:

90cm tank: $5,100
45cm tank: $1,350
JBJ refugium: $500


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

McCarthy said:


> I know that the pump is overkill for my 90 x 30 x 30 tank, but if I ever want to upgrade, I won't have to exchange all the equipment.


I have the same filter except not the WiFi version on my ADA 60P which holds about 12 gallons. I got it for the same reason. I know have an inline CO2 difuser and UV filter on it, so the flow is cut back so much anyway, that I'm glad I got it.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Ben Belton said:


> I have the same filter except not the WiFi version on my ADA 60P which holds about 12 gallons. I got it for the same reason. I know have an inline CO2 difuser and UV filter on it, so the flow is cut back so much anyway, that I'm glad I got it.





I'm about to buy another for the 45U tank. Just looked into your journal, there is a Eheim with build in heater? Haven't seen anything like it. Do you have a product name?


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

McCarthy said:


> I'm about to buy another for the 45U tank. Just looked into your journal, there is a Eheim with build in heater? Haven't seen anything like it. Do you have a product name?


Yeah, search for Eheim Thermofilter. Big Al's has them right now I know. Mine are the older model. I've had them awhile. The newer one is much much better.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

The custom made cabinet arrived, I'm stoked:


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Just pushed the cabinet into it's final location in the living room and gave it a try with my new camera.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Well the replacement for that sad JBJ tank arrived. So much better quality.






















JBJ on the right, the Ultum Nature System tank to the left, doh.












...and my Reverse Osmosis System from BulkReefSupply arrived. Man I love those guys at BRS! Perfect everything, from service, quality items, shop, packing and shipping.















Just placed more orders including the ADA Stainless Steel skimmer. Thought about the cheaper Eheim 350 skimmer but that thing is too much of an eye sore.

















And while I'm at it, I updated the parts list. With the backup / refugium tank I'll be past $6k. That's getting close to the original reef tank I had planned.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Placed another order with GLA. This will be my CO2 setup for the backup / refugium tank. I LOVE the GLS regulators. The 5 lb tank is already here. All this will find place in a kitchen cabinet and I'll drill a small hole for the CO2 line through the countertop.













The pressurized tank for the Reverse Osmosis system arrived. It holds 20 gallons, which will allow me to do 50% water changes in both my tanks at any given time without waiting or prep time. I'll hook it up in the laundry room out of sight and run a hose when I need it.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I finished the stand for the reverse osmosis system tonight, hooked it up in the laundry room and tested it.

This is a 6 stage unit that also pulls chlorine out of the tap water. I don't want to use any chemicals to neutralize hazardous elements.

Front side with 3-way TDS meter and pressure gauge build in:












Backside:












20 gallon tank in place:












I was able to fit everything inside a shelving unit in my laundry room, hooked up to the washing machine freshwater and wastewater:












I was about to go to bed but decided to place an order for some more parts and a hose that I could run from the reverse osmosis tank to the main fish tank in the living room. And then it happened: why would I run a stupid hose, when the laundry and the living room not only are separated by just one wall but they are right on the same wall?

There is a power outlet right behind the fish tank and I'll just run a permanent hose through the wall right into the laundry room. HELLO AUTO TOP-OFF SYSTEM.

A hose can also go both ways through the wall, meaning running a waste water hose too. HELLO AUTO WATER CHANGES.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Man... that is some high tech stuff right here. I thought my tank was high tech but this is over the top high tech lol. If you don't mind me asking, how do you afford all these equipments? Or have you just been saving up a lot? Yeah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

awesometim1 said:


> Man... that is some high tech stuff right here. I thought my tank was high tech but this is over the top high tech lol. If you don't mind me asking, how do you afford all these equipments? Or have you just been saving up a lot? Yeah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well, the short answer is: 9 years of college, started my own business while still going to college, worked my ass off for 20 year straight with no real weekends or vacation, retired in my early 40s, no family, just hobbies.

I'm not rich (whatever that means), but I can afford my tools and toys, which I dearly love. :smile:


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

McCarthy said:


> Well, the short answer is: 9 years of college, started my own business while still going to college, worked my ass off for 20 year straight with no real weekends or vacation, retired in my early 40s, no family, just hobbies.
> 
> I'm not rich (whatever that means), but I can afford my tools and toys, which I dearly love. :smile:




Wow... that's quite a feat. Well I hope you enjoy your fish tanks! Nice journal btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Who doesn't love a eureka moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Reverse Osmosis system from Bulk Reef Supply is leaking junk.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9...-bulk-reef-supply-reverse-osmosis-system.html


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

The reverse osmosis unit was leaking at 5 different locations. Contacted the manufacturer, no response, ordered parts and fixed it myself.

Tested over night, no more leaks.

It's also hooked up to the 20 gal pressure tank. Everything working, TMS monitor shows 120 incoming (tap water), 2 between stage 3 and 4, and zero past stage 6.











More parts arrived, with the ADA skimmer being the highlight:












Then I decided that I want a tank controller. Was looking into the Reef systems from Neptune (Apex), Digital Aquatics (ReefKeeper), but was directed to the industrial grade LOGO!8 controller from Siemens.

Now I'm looking at using this:











...and a bunch of relays, sockets, adapters and an enclosure to make it look like this:












...and all this to control these functions (and more):

1.) Temperature probe: cuts off the heater and light if heater fails in the on position, turns on chiller above set temperature.

2.) Auto top-off system with 2 sensors, directly from the reverse osmosis system.

3.) Programmable fish feeder, which turns of the canister filter when feeding,

4.) Programmable module that turns CO2 on or off based on PH probe, and based on timer (off at night).

5.) Alarm send via text / email / app to cell phone.

6.) Remote monitoring and access.


7.) Water sensor in canister that holds the filter and reactor. It will shut off the pump if anything leaks and send an alarm text to my cell phone.


But don't worry, I'll get the tank first cycled and running.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm shocked you had issues with BRS. In my limited experiences with them they've been fantastic. Either way, glad you got the system fixed and running! The Siemens controller looks really nice, but is certainly the most difficult to implement since you have to build the system yourself. That being said, the reliability and control should be relatively unmatched. Plus the added benefit of knowing exactly how the system works since you built it yourself.


----------



## mattenx (Nov 28, 2016)

Subscribed!


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Awesome looking equipment list, can't wait to see this thing get planted and filled!

For the JBJ tanks, I have run a few as reef tanks. Check out InTank Media Baskets as their stuff will solve the problems you have reported with filtration if you still plan to use that tank. 

Shocked that you had problems with the BRS RO/DI, I've been using a similar system of theirs for about 6-yrs now and never had a hitch. I will say that adding the booster pump is something you should really look into with the 150gpd dual-membrane setup. Helps increase water production, decrease waste water, and increase the efficiency of your membranes and extend your DI resin life. I was a little skeptical about spending the money on the booster pump, but after installing have never regretted the money spent. 

Subbed for updates.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> Awesome looking equipment list, can't wait to see this thing get planted and filled!
> 
> For the JBJ tanks, I have run a few as reef tanks. Check out InTank Media Baskets as their stuff will solve the problems you have reported with filtration if you still plan to use that tank.
> 
> ...




That InTank Media Baskets suggestion was a good idea but I just checked and they don't have a basket that fits the small filter housing of my JBJ. They are all too big. I sent them an email with all the measurements and asked if they are willing to manufacturer a matching basket. In this case they should be able to sell plenty, because that JBJ mess doesn't work at all.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> That InTank Media Baskets suggestion was a good idea but I just checked and they don't have a basket that fits the small filter housing of my JBJ. They are all too big. I sent them an email with all the measurements and asked if they are willing to manufacturer a matching basket. In this case they should be able to sell plenty, because that JBJ mess doesn't work at all.


Cool, hopefully they make one for you!! I've used their stuff in a handful of JBJ and Fluval tanks and it's always top notch in fit, form, and functionality. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I ditched that JBJ nonsense tank, put up the Ultum Nature Systems U45 and the second set of Lilly pipes. Will order another Eheim filter for this refugium tank, hopefully one with build in heater. Talking with Eheim Germany, because they don't offer the newest filter in the US. Might have to change out the AC module.

No more black in-tank filter housing! 

Should I put a frosted film on the back in order to blend out those ugly outlets?













And while I'm at it, another shot of the main tank.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

I would frost the U45 because of the outlets for sure. I like leaving my rimless with clear backs, but not if they're gonna be in front of something like outlets and tile.

I didn't know Ehiem has a filter with a built in heater! I'd just be worried about the internal heater breaking. I'm guessing you won't be able to put a temperature controller on the heater if it's built into the filter as well. At least it will look nice and clean! Hopefully all the heater components are higher quality!


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Definitely frost the back of both tanks, I did on my UNS 60cm and the look is awesome. I especially like being able to run a light behind the tank for a moonlight which looks fantastic. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Ok, I'll order some M3 frost film today.


Meanwhile the second CO2 regulator from GLA arrived an hour ago. Just some more equipment porn...


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

I've got the same GLA reg and didn't realize you can add their integrated bubble counter. I went with the Cal Aqua double bubble but may look into the GLA also. And that ADA skimmer is awesome! I had only planned to use the Eheim occasionally but the tank looks so much better when it's running, so going to have to order up the ADA version. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> I've got the same GLA reg and didn't realize you can add their integrated bubble counter. I went with the Cal Aqua double bubble but may look into the GLA also. And that ADA skimmer is awesome! I had only planned to use the Eheim occasionally but the tank looks so much better when it's running, so going to have to order up the ADA version.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




I ask them if they could add the bubble counter and they did, for $35.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm currently working on the tubing for both tanks. I'm working with 4 different tube and hose diameters, hence I need a bunch of reducers, valves, couplers. Some of them I have to order overseas.

On order right now:

2 x CO2 Check Valve GLA Industrial Check Valve
1 x Scissor GLA Pro-Scissor Wave 200mm (Tungsten Carbide)
4 x Reducer Eheim REDUCER 16MM - 12MM 4004980
1 x Glassware Brush Fairhouse Pipe and hose brush
1 x Ferts GLA PPS-Pro Fertilizer Package with 2 x 500mL Dispensers
2 x GH Booster GLA The Ultimate GH Booster - 1lb
1 CO2 Inline Diffuser GLA Atomic CO2 Diffuser Inline 16/22mm
1 CO2 Drop Checker GLA CAL AQUA CLIP Drop Checker


Still have to figure out and order:

1 x Canister Filter Eheim Professionel 4e 350T
1 x Power Converter Amazon 700 Watt
1 x LED Lighting EcoTech XR15FW PRO G4
2 x Frosted background 3M Frosted Crystal
10 Barbs SCH80 3/4" NPT - 1/2" Barb
2 x Hoses and Tubing BRS Silicon Tube
1 x Power Strip Surge Protector
1 x Custom acrylic box for filter Shoppop Displays Custom
1 x LED strip for background FLUVAL Eco-Bright Led Lamp 18in-24in
1 x Fish food
1 x Plants Elatine hydropiper, Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba, dwarf hair grass Eleocharis parvula
24 x Fish Rummynose Rasbora
5 x Shrimp Royal Blue Orange Eye Tiger shrimp
1 x Siemens controller + needed parts + modules


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

More products arrived and a huge shout-out for GLA for carrying high quality items.












A bunch of minerals to bring back the good levels in RO water, tank cleaner, wave scissors, inline CO2 diffusor for the refugium tank, 2 x CO2 industrial grade check valves and a CO2 checker that actually holds the chemicals on the outside of the tank.












And for size reference both GLA CO2 regulators in the same photo.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Stop buying and start S C A P E N !!! , cheers and good luck.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just buy out GLA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Agree on the GLA comments, they carry great products and their customer service is awesome. I have most of the same products from them, and even ended up with a GLA shirt which is pretty cool (though makes me feel like a dork when walking into the LFS with it on, lol!).

Looking forward to seeing this thing filled!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

WOW! You really went all out, amazing. I would love to do something like this at some point.......


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Powerclown said:


> Stop buying and start S C A P E N !!! , cheers and good luck.






I'm sorry.


















Damage done in the last hour...

*Second Eheim filter for refugium tank:*















*EcoTech Marine LED light with WiFi ReefLink / cell phone app, also for the refugium tank, and a bunch of hoses:*

















*2nd Heater, 2nd skimmer and clamps:*
















*Barbs and another LED light, just some cheap stuff to tinker with and as a backup:*


















*TWINSTAR-II M5 (Algae Inhibitor) for the main tank:*


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

At this point, rename the journal to "How I spend all my money on one tank"

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Since you are frosting the back of the tanks, look into a light for behind the tank to use as a moonlight. Super cool looking. I've got a Fluval EcoBright LED 18" strip behind mine that works perfectly. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> Since you are frosting the back of the tanks, look into a light for behind the tank to use as a moonlight. Super cool looking. I've got a Fluval EcoBright LED 18" strip behind mine that works perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




I just ordered a bunch of frosted film samples at decorativefilm.com:

Sample of: SXWF-WM White Matte 
Sample of: SX-1301 Clear Frost 
Sample of: SH2MACR-I Mat Crystal i 
Sample of: SH2FNCR Fine Crystal 
Sample of: SH2FGCE Cielo 
Sample of: 3M 7725-314 Dusted Crystal 
Sample of: SH2FGMR Mare 
Sample of: SXB-52 Azure Blue Sand Blast 
Sample of: SXB-56 Ice Blue Sand Blast 


..and the FLUVAL Eco-Bright Led Lamp 18in-24in is on my list, but thought about building my own LED strip and controller. Not sure yet. Do you have photo of your setup?


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> I just ordered a bunch of frosted film samples at decorativefilm.com:
> 
> Sample of: SXWF-WM White Matte
> Sample of: SX-1301 Clear Frost
> ...


This is what it looks like with the light on, but don't have a picture of how the light is mounted. Out of town but will take one for you when I return next week. I'm not sure what film was used as ADG did it for me, but it's just a white semi-translucent self adhesive film. 










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> This is what it looks like with the light on, but don't have a picture of how the light is mounted. Out of town but will take one for you when I return next week. I'm not sure what film was used as ADG did it for me, but it's just a white semi-translucent self adhesive film.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




That really looks awesome! Thank you. I'll try that Chihiros A-Series LED first (on order), if that doesn't do the trick I'll get the Fluval.


----------



## steamboatpilot (Dec 22, 2014)

McCarthy said:


> Just making sure.. the fish I have in mind is "Rummy Nose Rasbora".
> 
> Animal World writes this: "Shrimps, Crabs, Snails: Safe - not aggressive"
> 
> ...




This is a big thread to read through so I apologize if it has been said already or if you have since changed your fish selection. Rummy Nose Rasboras won't do well in an Iwagumi style tank, they prefer a lot of plant cover. Not to be a debbie downer but they are usually wild caught and in my experience slowly die off from internal parasites, age, or starvation. I have had a lot of experience with this fish. If you do have your heart set on them and are in the US a good source would be Current Stock list - Invertebrates by Msjinkzd Rachel gets the fish young and has a good quarantine process.
Tank and equipment are looking dope keep it up.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

steamboatpilot said:


> This is a big thread to read through so I apologize if it has been said already or if you have since changed your fish selection. Rummy Nose Rasboras won't do well in an Iwagumi style tank, they prefer a lot of plant cover. Not to be a debbie downer but they are usually wild caught and in my experience slowly die off from internal parasites, age, or starvation. I have had a lot of experience with this fish. If you do have your heart set on them and are in the US a good source would be Current Stock list - Invertebrates by Msjinkzd Rachel gets the fish young and has a good quarantine process.
> Tank and equipment are looking dope keep it up.




Tanks for the input. I actually stumbled over her video the same day I looked up this species the first time.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVZR-70N-0c


The fact that they are endangered is one reason why this will be the only fish in my tank. Maybe I'll get them to breed and share. When I'm ready I'll contact her and see what she has available.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow,the shopping list gets longer and longer,if I need something I buy from you🤣


----------



## TheMakani (May 31, 2017)

I am very excited to see this once its all set up!


----------



## steamboatpilot (Dec 22, 2014)

I've bred them too, it is not too difficult. They like to spawn in floating anubias, just have a bunch in the tank and when they start showing spawning behavior rotate it out to a fry rearing tank. I am raising 16 fry now and will probably try my hand at breeding again once they are old enough. I love these fish feel free to ping me if you have any questions about them.

My F1's at 6 mo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTL4_clTZ4s


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

steamboatpilot said:


> I've bred them too, it is not too difficult. They like to spawn in floating anubias, just have a bunch in the tank and when they start showing spawning behavior rotate it out to a fry rearing tank. I am raising 16 fry now and will probably try my hand at breeding again once they are old enough. I love these fish feel free to ping me if you have any questions about them.
> 
> My F1's at 6 mo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTL4_clTZ4s






Great fish indeed.


Thanks, I surly get back to your offer and keep an eye on your videos.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I started working on the refugium tank in the kitchen.

Had to pull a power cord through all bottom cabinets because I didn't want to have an exposed wire coming from one of those outlets in the tiles. That was $60 in parts and 2 hours of work alone.












The Eheim filter, CO2, heater and everything else will be in the kitchen cabinet right below the tank. I ordered 2 sizes of plastic grommets for the hoses going from and to the filter in the cabinet. I decided for 2 small grommets instead of 1 large.

In case anybody wants some, I found them here: mockett.com












Drilling, sawing and routing the holes was a huge mess. I hate particle board! Will have to clean the entire house because there was no way holding a vacuum in one hand while still maintaining a clear cut with a tool in the other hand.

Here the outcome:
































I'll get the LED light and hose adapters for this tank in a few days. Then I should be able to finish the entire setup for the refugium, and place orders for plants.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

That bit of handywork came out really nice. Good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMakani (May 31, 2017)

that looks super clean!


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Bought some of those grommets to work into one of my tank stands! Great stuff.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

More parts arrived today, thanks to Amazon and Sunday delivery. Heater and skimmer for the refugium. When I ordered that Eheim skimmer I thought to myself "You don't need another ADA skimmer, this is just the jail tank". I have a feeling I'll be returning this for another ADA soon.. lol


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

The ADA skimmer is nice, but the fact that the Ehiem is self adjusting is well worth the ugliness IMO.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I went with the azoo skimmer and it works really well and is not ugly.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

The TwinStar Algae Inhibitor arrived today. Neat little device. Too bad the wire isn't longer, I'd rather have the generator in the cabinet instead of hanging on the outside of the tank.














It's getting cramped.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Received my "backup" LED light today. I bought it just for fun, the real deal (EcoTech with ReefLink controller) should also arrive today, waiting for UPS. For the price it looks really great. Blue / white / reds can be turned on separately and all LEDs can be dimmed with the in-wire remote control.












I also managed to get both CO2 tanks filled at a place just 30 minutes from here. I tested the GLA Mini SS regulator with a cheap diffuser. That GLA bubble counter is pure porn.












That cheap diffuser is a useless POS. The CO2 finds its way around the stone and comes out in large bubbles which go straight up and don't "dissolve" into the water one bit. I bought this diffuser because it fit into the JBJ filter unit. I wanted to place the diffuser in the canister and under the pump in order to keep everything out of the tank. As we all know, I ditched that entire JBJ tank. Needless to say, both the JBJ tank kit and this diffuser are cheap crap made in China.

In the refugium tank, CO2 will enter the system with a GLA inline diffuser.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

I've heard the Atomic diffuser from GLA makes a "Sprite-like" bubble fizz in the tank. A friend of mine just got his in and confirmed that. May want to look into the Cal Aqua inline diffuser that GLA sells, mine is fantastic and very few microbubbles (though it is 5x the price). 

Your pictures are making me a little jealous, I'm going to have to pull out my macro lens and DLSR to start getting some better pictures instead of using my cell phone... 

Now hurry up and start filling the tanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> I've heard the Atomic diffuser from GLA makes a "Sprite-like" bubble fizz in the tank. A friend of mine just got his in and confirmed that. May want to look into the Cal Aqua inline diffuser that GLA sells, mine is fantastic and very few microbubbles (though it is 5x the price).
> 
> Your pictures are making me a little jealous, I'm going to have to pull out my macro lens and DLSR to start getting some better pictures instead of using my cell phone...
> 
> ...




I heard about the Sprite effect, that's why I decided against the GLA inline diffuser in the main tank (bought a reactor), but I still wanted to make my own experiences in the refugium tank. That being said, if it's really that bad I'll try your suggestion, the Cal Aqua inline diffuser.

Do you think I can place that Cal diffuser in the cabinet or will I have to keep the hose to the tank as short as possible and attached it on the outside of the tank? While the diffuser looks great, I want to keep most equipment in the cabinet.

PS: don't let your DSLR gear rot


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

ange062 said:


> I've heard the Atomic diffuser from GLA makes a "Sprite-like" bubble fizz in the tank. A friend of mine just got his in and confirmed that.


I can confirm it too. So I moved mine around to the intake side of the filter and no problems.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> I heard about the Sprite effect, that's why I decided against the GLA inline diffuser in the main tank (bought a reactor), but I still wanted to make my own experiences in the refugium tank. That being said, if it's really that bad I'll try your suggestion, the Cal Aqua inline diffuser.
> 
> Do you think I can place that Cal diffuser in the cabinet or will I have to keep the hose to the tank as short as possible and attached it on the outside of the tank? While the diffuser looks great, I want to keep most equipment in the cabinet.
> 
> PS: don't let your DSLR gear rot


Should work just fine in a cabinet, but it's soooo pretty that'd be a waste!! 

https://youtu.be/LFuXQU-tf28


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> Should work just fine in a cabinet, but it's soooo pretty that'd be a waste!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/LFuXQU-tf28
> 
> ...






Damn! That's really pretty. Problem is it won't fit on my rather swallow tank and with the existing ADA glassware. I have to think about that.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Alright. The permanent light setup for the refugium tank finally arrived. That UPS guy showed up at 7 PM, can you believe it?

I'm totally stoked! This EcoTech light and the controller are AWESOME.

As always, here a bunch of photos for you guys to enjoy:












ReefLink Controller to the right. EcoTech has an awesome phone app. You can adjust color channels, brightness levels, set timers, simulated the moon phase, clouds and lightning.













I had to run wires again through several cabinets, this time I spliced a surge protector into the outlet for the microwave. There must be particleboard dust in all my dishes now. 














All the manual controls can be reached easily upfront:














This light is simply stunning! Awesome colors, which can be adjusted completely, extremely bright in the highest setting, active fan that only comes on when the light is on high output - so far it stays very cool and the fan doesn't even come on. This light together with the GLA CO2 regulators are so far my favorite parts.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Didn't like those large no-name pipes in the small tank and just placed another order with GLA:


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Updated the parts list and included the refugium. Project cost is now at $7,191.38



*Main Tank:*











*Refugium:*


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Came up with another scape for the refugium tank. Stacked high and with a cave / tunnel.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

I'll offer up my 2c. I think that arch type scape is better suited to reef tanks. It'll be difficult to plant IMO. That type of rock is perfect for iwagumi style. 

Speaking of which, do you plan to have similar / complementary style in both tanks? Could be cool. Or another option would be to do iwagumi in the large, and driftwood in the small just to mix it up and get to play with different styles and types of plants. 

I personally am planning to redo my 5g with driftwood to contrast the iwagumi in my UNS 60cm. I haven't done it yet because I'm debating whether to keep the Fluval Spec I have or replace with a UNS 45U or 5N and do another "all out" build with CO2 and the works.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> I'll offer up my 2c. I think that arch type scape is better suited to reef tanks. It'll be difficult to plant IMO. That type of rock is perfect for iwagumi style.
> 
> Speaking of which, do you plan to have similar / complementary style in both tanks? Could be cool. Or another option would be to do iwagumi in the large, and driftwood in the small just to mix it up and get to play with different styles and types of plants.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your input, much appreciated. You are right, this loose stack of stones will be a pain to plant and work around. I would have to glue the stones together.

Now, in the 90cm main tank I will use 1, 2 or 3 of those large stone. Not sure yet how many.

The tanks don't have to be completely similar but a complementary style it will be, because both will have SAN SUI stones, no drift wood and no long plants.

I'm wandering back and force between a flat / simple Iwagumi "style" setup and something with a lot more substrate, elevation changes and many stones in a "The Green Machine" style.

These 2 tanks are what I like:

The Green Machine version but with no moss in my case:












..and this Iwagumi setup, but with my more block'ish SAN SUI stones:


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

That first scape in the refugium tank was too much. Will be a pain to work in.

This is more like it... I like how these SAN SUI stones do best when they stand each alone, looking like those huge black lava rocks in the Red Sea.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

The second Eheim 4e+ Pro filter arrived today. I'm probably the only one running this filter on a 10 gallon tank. Water should be crystal clear at any time. I also opted to use the exact same filter on both tanks for redundancy. In a worst case scenario I can compare performance and swap parts in order to keep one tank running until replacement arrives.

I love that these filter hook up to a computer which will allow me to change the flow rate at night, or pause them when the auto feeder kicks in. These filter can also simulate waves, and they detect air bubbles in the system and remove them automatically.












The frosted film samples also arrived. Chances are I won't use any film, because none of them cover up the outlets in the kitchen. I would have to use solid color / none transparent film and that's looks like crap IMO.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

The final glassware for the refugium tank arrived today. GLA really defines quality with their range of products! Those pieces are even better than ADA.
































This is a comparison between the GLA and the Chinese outlet pipe, which somebody suggested to me here on the forum. Night and day. You get what you pay for.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Still waiting for those barbed hose adapters from the UK. They made it through customs but then the tracking stopped. The carrier is some bullcrap company with zero customer service. Without the adapters I can't hook up my tanks, because the in-cabinet tubing will be 5/8" and the hoses going to and from the glassware is only 1/2".

Meanwhile I ran the hoses for the automated waterchange system through the wall. Freshwater comes directly from a pressurized tank which is hooked up to my Reverse Osmosis system in the laundry room. The waste water goes straight into the washing machine waste water pipe.

The water changes will be controlled by a Siemens controller. Freshwater will go through the heater and trickled back in over night to prevent the habitants from temperature or TDS shock. At some point I'll also automate remineralisation.

Didn't want to put extra holes into the wall in the living room, so I came up with this... and yes... I got zapped... what I get for being lazy and not flipping the breaker lol













Who said a power outlet is only good for power?!












Wastewater line going into washing machine waster water pipe:


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

You couldn't get the 5/8" to 1/2" adapters at your local hardware store? Mine carry that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> You couldn't get the 5/8" to 1/2" adapters at your local hardware store? Mine carry that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wish. I was at Home Depot just 2 hours ago. Needed a longer drill bit for those holes through the wall, and checked again on barbed adapters. They had 1/2" to 1/2", and to 3/4", and that was all. They are also very short on both ends.


This is what I ordered: EHEIM REDUCER 16MM - 12MM 4004980 EXTERNAL FILTER HOSE


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Cliff &amp; Plateau*



McCarthy said:


> I wish. I was at Home Depot just 2 hours ago. Needed a longer drill bit for those holes through the wall, and checked again on barbed adapters. They had 1/2" to 1/2", and to 3/4", and that was all. They are also very short on both ends.
> 
> 
> This is what I ordered: EHEIM REDUCER 16MM - 12MM 4004980 EXTERNAL FILTER HOSE




That's crazy because mine has tons of the 5/8" to 1/2" but none of the 1/2" to 1/2" which I need lol. Figures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

A little trick I learned is that Lee's 1/2" tubing is 5/8" OD. If you cut a small segment of 1/2" and insert into the 5/8 is makes a perfect adaptor and seals without a hose clamp or anything. If you don't trust it, it's at least a temporary solution and you can use a zip tie to clamp it down for extra security. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> A little trick I learned is that Lee's 1/2" tubing is 5/8" OD. If you cut a small segment of 1/2" and insert into the 5/8 is makes a perfect adaptor and seals without a hose clamp or anything. If you don't trust it, it's at least a temporary solution and you can use a zip tie to clamp it down for extra security.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Did I mention that I'm an OCD ridden INTJ perfectionist with 3 college degrees? What you just suggested made my skin crawl and gave me an almost epileptic shudder. I hate shortcuts and compromises with a passion.


----------



## mattenx (Nov 28, 2016)

hey i'm an INTJ too! but i have no OCD... hah


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> Did I mention that I'm an OCD ridden INTJ perfectionist with 3 college degrees? What you just suggested made my skin crawl and gave me an almost epileptic shudder. I hate shortcuts and compromises with a passion.


I'm also an OCD INTJ oddly enough, and have an engineering degree, haha. It actually looks super clean, way better than an adaptor. I use it on some Eheim Compact 1000's to fit their 5/8 output to 1/2 hose. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

mattenx said:


> hey i'm an INTJ too! but i have no OCD... hah



I keep my OCD around voluntarily, but don't tell anybody. 






ange062 said:


> I'm also an OCD INTJ oddly enough, and have an engineering degree, haha. It actually looks super clean, way better than an adaptor. I use it on some Eheim Compact 1000's to fit their 5/8 output to 1/2 hose.
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Ok, that's kinda scary. Not too many INTJs out there... what are the chances to meet 2 on the same day? Then again, I'm not that surprised to find some on a forum like this. This hobby is rather introverted, plenty of engineering, and scaping is a form of architecture, hence INTJ-T.

It's a blessing and a curse in the package. Pretty sure I'm not saying anything new to you guys.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> I keep my OCD around voluntarily, but don't tell anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just try using the 5/8" tubing as an adaptor. It works really well, looks super clean, and is cheap and easily available...  Just have to push past the OCD!!! It's actually a cleaner solution.

At least use it temporarily to mock up your setup 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> Just try using the 5/8" tubing as an adaptor. It works really well, looks super clean, and is cheap and easily available...  Just have to push past the OCD!!! It's actually a cleaner solution.
> 
> At least use it temporarily to mock up your setup
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




It's alright, I found these meanwhile:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006OGAD9M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Should be here in 2 days.

Bump: I saw a really nice Nano today and decided, that I want one on my nightstand, and one on my desk.

Yep, that's right. I ordered tank No 3 and tank 4, hardscape, more soil, sand, another filter, another LED... SHOPPING SPREE!


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

You may have an addiction my friend.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Someone needs to go through this journal and total up how much this guy has spent on these tanks...

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Mattb126 said:


> Someone needs to go through this journal and total up how much this guy has spent on these tanks...
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


He actually has done a good job at just that. A few posts back he showed his running total so far


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Just looked up the specs on the 60F, looks like a very interesting tank. Would look great with a group of pygmy Corydoras pygmaeus.

Are you going to run the AZOO 60 on both the 60F and 5N? I'm working on developing a media basket for the 60 that allows for better filtration.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Alright, there's a little backstory to my "unusual" way into a new hobby. I used to be married (she walked out on me one day, asked for divorce, and remarried 5 month later, go figure). That was followed my me doing the party thing again, for several years, every freakin night, in Miami Beach. We are talking drinks (one) $15 to $20, nigh clubs up to several hundred bucks just to get in, or around the bouncer, dining out every night, inviting friends, you get the idea.

I left all that behind about 3 years ago, moved out to the country, stopped drinking, stopped smoking, stopped going out and started living a healthy life.

Either way, being married or partying nonstop, was way more expensive than all my hobbies combined.

If you think I'm spending a lot of money, you should see what some people in Miami spend their money on. Some of my partying 'fiends' had yachts in the $10M plus category. I was an absolute lightweight around them.

It's all relative, and life is short. If you want to do something, no matter what it is, get it started.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JJBTEXAS said:


> Just looked up the specs on the 60F, looks like a very interesting tank. Would look great with a group of pygmy Corydoras pygmaeus.
> 
> Are you going to run the AZOO 60 on both the 60F and 5N? I'm working on developing a media basket for the 60 that allows for better filtration.





Those pygmy corydoras pygmaeus look indeed very interesting. They are bookmarked!

I only bought one AZOO 60 so far. I read a reviews on Amazon, the customer suggests a few modifications, basically using proper media. That's why I ordered some extra media.

Because of my rather bad experiences with the JBL filter, I'd like to test the AZOO 60 first, before buying 2.

Obviously I have an itch to buy more Eheim canister filters and glassware, but for now I really would like to get those 2 tanks running with a simple hang-on filter, frequent water changes, no heater (its 9 month 74 F in my house and 3 month at 72 - 74F), and no CO2.

Keep me posted on your media basket. Chances are I'll follow your build.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

The AZOO 60 is not the most quite filter I've ever used but it's not too bad either. For a bedroom, I'd definitely try something else. 

Which tank is going in your room?


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a aquaclear 30 on my 5g. Perfect. I would do a 20 if I would go back. I would ditch the buzzy azoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JJBTEXAS said:


> The AZOO 60 is not the most quite filter I've ever used but it's not too bad either. For a bedroom, I'd definitely try something else.
> 
> Which tank is going in your room?



The 60F will go in the office, its too long for my nightstand. The Ultum Nature Systems 5N (14.2" x 8.6" x 8,6") will go into the bedroom.

Do you know of any quieter mini-hang-on filter? 






Tnalp said:


> I have a aquaclear 30 on my 5g. Perfect. I would do a 20 if I would go back. I would ditch the buzzy azoo




What can I say... will compare both in a couple days...


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

McCarthy said:


> The 60F will go in the office, its too long for my nightstand. The Ultum Nature Systems 5N (14.2" x 8.6" x 8,6") will go into the bedroom.
> 
> Do you know of any quieter mini-hang-on filter?


I don't have too much experience with different HOBs because I've almost always stuck with the Aquaclears. Problem is, the 20 is as small as they go. That being said, I do find them a bit more quite than the AZOO.

Edit:

I had the Aquaclear 20 and AZOO both running on a 7.5 before I moved the AZOO to an ADA 30c temporarily. I think the 20 will be fine for a 5N.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I will be starting a mini m soon. I was going to go with an Azoo as well due to its size. I asked some one else who I saw had one on their tank. They said there is a BUZZ on the Azoo. Due to your tank being in the bedroom, I would stray away from it. Not only that but the aqua clear has so much more room for media. Also, flow is adjustable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Tnalp said:


> I will be starting a mini m soon. I was going to go with an Azoo as well due to its size. I asked some one else who I saw had one on their tank. They said there is a BUZZ on the Azoo. Due to your tank being in the bedroom, I would stray away from it. Not only that but the aqua clear has so much more room for media. Also, flow is adjustable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have my AZOO in my bedroom right now and I agree there is a buzz, but the buzz comes from the filter vibrating on the tank itself. All HOB do this to some extent, though I have found the Aquaclear surprisingly better in this regard.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

I've had great experiences with the AquaClear HOB filters on past nano tanks. Quiet, and with the addition of an InTank media basket the filtration is great. Granted, the media basket costs nearly as much as the filter itself, but I know cost is not an problem here... 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

ange062 said:


> I've had great experiences with the AquaClear HOB filters on past nano tanks. Quiet, and with the addition of an InTank media basket the filtration is great. Granted, the media basket costs nearly as much as the filter itself, but I know cost is not an problem here...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I've read good thing about the inTank media baskets but I wonder how much of an improvement they are over the stock Aquaclear design. The inTank baskets are designed to control the flow and increase efficiency, but the stock design already does a great job at this

AquaClear 20 Media Basket


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I wouldn't spend the extra cash, the stock basket is great already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Do you want to be our aquarium sugar daddy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Hahahaha


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

McCarthy said:


>


Lol, awesome!! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JollyRogers (May 23, 2017)

This is one of the most entertaining threads on this forum as far as I'm concerned! Cannot wait to see these tanks flooded!

A bit off topic, and sorry if I missed it somewhere (pretty pictures are distracting), but what are your degrees in and/or what type of career did they lead you to?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

McCarthy said:


>




Your not worried about spillage with this? One of the few reviewers said it's an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I think he sells seeds? I believe he said something about importing and exporting chia seeds to Mongolia? There's a pretty big market for it. Also I believe he sells flamingo feathers too North Korea. They then turn the feathers into fuel to combust in their missiles. He's also a share holder for shake weigh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> Do you want to be our aquarium sugar daddy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




:bounce:


Better not. I was actually in contact with InTank. I asked them to build a custom basket for this horrific JBL filter but they declined with:

"Sorry we do not have anything that small at this time. And we also do not do custom work. I see your issue, maybe you can make something out of acrylic or even egg crate to get that water to track better. Remove their *crap* cartridge thing..." :icon_mrgr Even they know that the JBL filter design is a huge failure.


Their baskets look great and this is a good opportunity for me to check one out with that incoming Aquaclear 20.







clownplanted said:


> Your not worried about spillage with this? One of the few reviewers said it's an issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I read that review. Looks like he's on a mission to talk things bad. I'll figure it out and report back. Love to fiddle around with stuff.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JollyRogers said:


> This is one of the most entertaining threads on this forum as far as I'm concerned! Cannot wait to see these tanks flooded!
> 
> A bit off topic, and sorry if I missed it somewhere (pretty pictures are distracting), but what are your degrees in and/or what type of career did they lead you to?




Thanks!

The degrees are in Engineering Management, Computer Science and Business Administration. Started my own business while still going to college. Reinvested every cent into my own company, hired, trained, expanded into new markets, delegated, retired.

I still have an eye on the company, mainly financial controlling.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Meanwhile I hooked up power...










..and started drilling holes for the grommets in the cabinet for the main tank. Making sure not to damage the laminate or hitting on a screw hiding in the wood wasn't that easy. This is a custom made cabinet, I had to use a metal detector to find the screws.












These grommets consist of 2 parts. The longer half needs to be shortened depending on the panel thickness. The advantage of these is that they cover up both sides, and prevent water from getting into the wood.

They can be ordered here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007CI3XL6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1












Next will be 2 grommets for the in- and outlet hoses.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Eventhough there has been a lot of focus on your equipment, your handy work to make all your equipment work with your house has been really well executed. It all looks so sleek. Maybe since you're retired now you could become a carpenter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Well, AquaForest just called and canceled the order on tank No 4 (ADA 60F). Been on the phone now for an hour trying to find the same tank in any store in the country (US that is). One shop has it and they MIGHT be willing to ship it if they can find enough wrapping material. They are supposed to call back in 15 minutes. Fingers crossed, because most shops don't want to ship tanks anymore. UPS and FedEx like to smash things.

Anyway, some other parts for tank No 3 and No 4 arrived:











That Felxi light looks great on a tank:


----------



## JollyRogers (May 23, 2017)

If that 60F turns out to be unavailable, what about an AquaMaxx Low Iron Tank? Not quite the same dimensions (23.7"x9.5"x9.5"). AquaMaxx Low Iron Tank Link Or if you wanted more room to work UNS has their 60U.

I can't speak to the quality of the AquaMaxx tanks but it seems to be a bit cheaper and is available at both of the marine-depot warehouses. Just a potential alternative.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I put the light temporarily on the refugium tank. It will work great for tank No 3 which is 36cm x 20cm x 20cm. For the ADA 60F it will be too short, so I'll have to find another light for it. I think I'll go Kessil this time.













This LED light can be rotated to the side for easy access:











Bump:


JollyRogers said:


> If that 60F turns out to be unavailable, what about an AquaMaxx Low Iron Tank? Not quite the same dimensions (23.7"x9.5"x9.5"). AquaMaxx Low Iron Tank Link Or if you wanted more room to work UNS has their 60U.
> 
> I can't speak to the quality of the AquaMaxx tanks but it seems to be a bit cheaper and is available at both of the marine-depot warehouses. Just a potential alternative.






Well, the shop in San Diego called back and they promised to ship the ADA 60F tomorrow morning. What I like with this ADA is the shallowness, much like the longer version being used by TheGreenMachine. The AquaMaxx is taller and basically a small version of my main tank.


If the shop in SD screws up, I'll get back to the AquaMaxx idea.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

PS: I'll be using Seiryu stone for the 2 Nano tanks. I ordered the following hardscape plus an additional 10 lb from a different source.


----------



## JollyRogers (May 23, 2017)

McCarthy said:


> Well, the shop in San Diego called back and they promised to ship the ADA 60F tomorrow morning. What I like with this ADA is the shallowness, much like the longer version being used by TheGreenMachine. The AquaMaxx is taller and basically a small version of my main tank.
> 
> If the shop in SD screws up, I'll get back to the AquaMaxx idea.


I remember you mentioning the greenmachine look early on in this thread, and I had a feeling you'd have a good reason for the shallower tank 

Hope that ADA 60F works out and looking forward to the pics as always!


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

You've got me heavily considering the 60F... The size is perfect for a pair of apistos.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JollyRogers said:


> I remember you mentioning the greenmachine look early on in this thread, and I had a feeling you'd have a good reason for the shallower tank
> 
> Hope that ADA 60F works out and looking forward to the pics as always!




Did you get my last PM from yesterday? Just wanted to make sure...


----------



## JollyRogers (May 23, 2017)

McCarthy said:


> Did you get my last PM from yesterday? Just wanted to make sure...


I did, and apparently my response never made it through for some reason. You should have a PM now, let me know if you don't.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JollyRogers said:


> I did, and apparently my response never made it through for some reason. You should have a PM now, let me know if you don't.




Now I got a PM, going to write an email this time around. Might take until tomorrow morning... my head is about to implode. I need a new car and talked to almost 20 dealer on the phone today trying to find the best deal... what a nightmare.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I think all the needed fittings, valves and couplings arrived for the refugium tank and the pH probe T. Still have to order 3 fittings for the main tank. I might start working on the plumbing for the refugium now.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

What car are you looking at buying?

Can you share a little info on the fitting for the PH probe? Something like that looks perfect for the temp probe on my ReefKeeper Lite.


----------



## JollyRogers (May 23, 2017)

JJBTEXAS said:


> What car are you looking at buying?


The people want to know!:grin2:


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

McCarthy said:


> Did I mention that I'm an OCD ridden INTJ perfectionist with 3 college degrees? What you just suggested made my skin crawl and gave me an almost epileptic shudder. I hate shortcuts and compromises with a passion.


You have 3 degrees but you run water lines through an outlet? That's not code, and you're going to burn your house down. :eek5:


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JJBTEXAS said:


> What car are you looking at buying?
> 
> Can you share a little info on the fitting for the PH probe? Something like that looks perfect for the temp probe on my ReefKeeper Lite.





Well, that's a longer story altogether. I own and love my 2016 Corvette, but its burning massive amounts of oil (2 quarts every 1000 miles) and I'm not even tracking it. No leaks, no oil in the intake, dark grey smoke under load changes, hence issues with the piston rings. I've been fighting with GM for over 4 month now. 7 dealerships later and the car is still not fixed. Just hired a lawyer a couple days ago and going to file for lemon law, forcing GM to buy the car back.

That being said, I can't wait until this case is through and I need a properly working car meanwhile.

I used to own a VW TDI Sportwagen, which was my daily driver, but same story... manufacturer screwed up... the well known VW Diesel emissions scandal... and VW was forced to buy back all TDIs, including mine.

So right now the Corvette is my only car.

I've decided to go back to what I had before I bought into the Vette. A GMC Sierra 2500 Denali with DuraMax diesel engine. I miss having a truck... and I'm planning to get into paramotoring... a truck bed or the ability to tow a larger trailer will be a great basis for that hobby.

Another issue I have with the Corvette is its uselessness. That thing can fly 200 mph, but when you don't go to the track every weekend, its like having the hottest girlfriend but no sex. And if you drive this car the way it was designed on public roads, a reckless driving ticket is just a matter of time. I'm getting to old for stuff like that... so this will be it...


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JJBTEXAS said:


> What car are you looking at buying?
> Can you share a little info on the fitting for the PH probe? Something like that looks perfect for the temp probe on my ReefKeeper Lite.


- 1 x T-piece: search for "Spears 805 Series Pvc Pipe Fitting, Tee, Schedule 80, 3/4" Npt Female" on dirtybay

- 2 x Barbed fitting: "BANJO HB075-058 Adapter,5/8 x 3/4 In,Polypropylene", also on dirtybay

- 1 x Bushing: "Spears 839 Series PVC Pipe Fitting, Bushing, Schedule 80, 3/4" NPT Male x 1/2" NPT Female
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

- 1 x Strain Relief Fitting: "Nylon Strain Relief Fitting NPT 1/2”"
Sealcon # CD13NA-BK
Hummel # 1.209.1201.70
https://www.sealconusa.com/products/...npt/cd13na-bk/
This strain relief fitting fits for probes with a diameter of 6 - 12 mm. They have other sizes too.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Tough luck with cars man... The newest generation of corvettes are pretty nice, but they've been having all sorts of issues it seems.

Thanks for the info on the fittings.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JJBTEXAS said:


> Tough luck with cars man... The newest generation of corvettes are pretty nice, but they've been having all sorts of issues it seems.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the fittings.


 
Tanks. Lawyer just called, we are going to sue GM. What a pain...


----------



## OCDiscus (May 20, 2017)

When are you actually putting water in these tanks?


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

OCDiscus said:


> When are you actually putting water in these tanks?



Well, these are high tech tanks so they do rely on many parts. I have to wait until all parts are delivered. I'm not going to rush into a half-a$$ed start with likely negative outcomes. That would undermine the entire philosophy and concept of this very extensive project.

When I started looking into this hobby, I was told so many times that I have to be patient. I find it rather funny that some people in this hobby don't seem to have this trait. 

I was working on the plumbing for the refugium tank last night, just to realize that still some fittings are missing. Keep in mind, I'm new to this hobby, I'm learning while doing.















These are the orders from last night alone.. have to wait again a few days because I can't proceed without these parts.. meanwhile I might add something personal to my thread, in order to keep you guys 'entertained'..


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

This thread has been sufficiently entertaining actually hahaha. It's been like having a conversation with someone although I've just been reading along.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Opare said:


> This thread has been sufficiently entertaining actually hahaha. It's been like having a conversation with someone although I've just been reading along.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Opare. I knew that my approach will take longer than your average tank build, so I'm trying to fill in the gaps and make all this a bit more personal.

Hey, I might build a tank in my new truck. lol

j/k


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

At this point I think anything is possible with you...! 


I would start a tank in the trunk of the vette before you turn it back in..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerDonkey (May 4, 2017)

McCarthy said:


> Another issue I have with the Corvette is its uselessness. That thing can fly 200 mph, but when you don't go to the track every weekend, its like having the hottest girlfriend but no sex. And if you drive this car the way it was designed on public roads, a reckless driving ticket is just a matter of time. I'm getting to old for stuff like that... so this will be it...


I have an ATS-V that costs me about $1000/mo after insurance. I live literally 2 miles round trip to and from work. At least cops don't tend to patrol that 2 mile loop. lol :grin2:


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

DangerDonkey said:


> I have an ATS-V that costs me about $1000/mo after insurance. I live literally 2 miles round trip to and from work. At least cops don't tend to patrol that 2 mile loop. lol :grin2:





Same here... got the money for nothing from my Credit Union.. would be stupid to pull the cash out of my business where I can let it work. $950 a month plus $135 insurance. I used to race bikes, that also came down to over 1 grand a month for fees, tires and travel, not including the bikes.

You don't get your ATS-V to proper temp within a mile, so your neighbors probably hate you. 

I got no tickets in over 4 years... I'd like to keep it that way.

I'm also used to the German Autobahn... so everything on public roads in the US is super boring to me.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> Same here... got the money for nothing from my Credit Union.. would be stupid to pull the cash out of my business where I can let it work. $950 a month plus $135 insurance. I used to race bikes, that also came down to over 1 grand a month for fees, tires and travel, not including the bikes.
> 
> You don't get your ATS-V to proper temp within a mile, so your neighbors probably hate you.
> 
> ...


I have always seen a strong correlation between motorcycles / cars and fish tanks. I've roadraced motorcycles for the past decade and have two street bikes I ride whenever I can. Just got rid of my 2nd AMG and am looking for a 911 GT3 

Met a bunch of people on "fish forums" with similar automotive interests 




Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> I have always seen a strong correlation between motorcycles / cars and fish tanks. I've roadraced motorcycles for the past decade and have two street bikes I ride whenever I can. Just got rid of my 2nd AMG and am looking for a 911 GT3
> 
> Met a bunch of people on "fish forums" with similar automotive interests
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Nice! Did I mention that I worked for Benz back In Germany in R&D? Long time ago.. on the C, SL and SLK class.

That GT3 is one, if not the best handling sports car.


----------



## DangerDonkey (May 4, 2017)

McCarthy said:


> You don't get your ATS-V to proper temp within a mile, so your neighbors probably hate you.
> 
> I got no tickets in over 4 years... I'd like to keep it that way.


Well....I did take off my muffler because I couldn't hear it (stupid Cadillac)...so yeah you're probably right.

And the same for me about the tickets *knocks on wood*


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow Germany,dann koennen wir ja deutsch sprechen/schreiben😀


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Powerclown said:


> Wow Germany,dann koennen wir ja deutsch sprechen/schreiben😀




Ich kann durchaus Deutsch sprechen und schreiben, die Frage ist nur, ob ich will. lol Ich war schon seit ueber 10 Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland. Zu viel schlechtes Wetter und zu hohe Steuern haben mich vertrieben. Bist Du Deutscher oder warst Du auf einer base?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

McCarthy said:


> Ich kann durchaus Deutsch sprechen und schreiben, die Frage ist nur, ob ich will. lol Ich war schon seit ueber 10 Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland. Zu viel schlechtes Wetter und zu hohe Steuern haben mich vertrieben. Bist Du Deutscher oder warst Du auf einer base?


Bin Deutscher und lebe seit 2006 im sonnigen florida/west palm beach.


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

This isn't a high tech tank, it's more like a Super Ultra Mega High Tech Tank!!! man I'm setting up a High tech tank and waiting for the accessories to arrive 1 by 1, and after looking at your journal my high tech setup that I'm building looks a very low tech one lol!! My High tech tank to your high tech tank, is like my nano aquariums and 15g aquariums to my high tech sort of a difference lol!
Nice journal! subscribed!


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Powerclown said:


> Bin Deutscher und lebe seit 2006 im sonnigen florida/west palm beach.



Ich hab ueber viele Jahre I-95 "runs" mit meinen bikes mitten in der Nacht von Miami Beach hoch zu WPB und zurueck gemacht. Das waren noch Zeiten.






Omar EAZi said:


> This isn't a high tech tank, it's more like a Super Ultra Mega High Tech Tank!!! man I'm setting up a High tech tank and waiting for the accessories to arrive 1 by 1, and after looking at your journal my high tech setup that I'm building looks a very low tech one lol!! My High tech tank to your high tech tank, is like my nano aquariums and 15g aquariums to my high tech sort of a difference lol!
> Nice journal! subscribed!



Thanks for joining my unusual journal. High tech or not, might mean squat without experiences (in my case). We will all see if I can live up to the equipment in regards to the fish, plants and layout.









Bump: PS: didn't get anything done in the last few days, other than flying out to Arkansas, picking up my new truck and driving back 1200 miles in one day. I. Am. Dead.

If I ever have to pick up a 300 gallon tank, now I can! Or drag the neighbors house into the lake if they pi$$ me off lol 910 lb-ft of torque look like that:


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## OCDiscus (May 20, 2017)

McCarthy said:


> Well, these are high tech tanks so they do rely on many parts. I have to wait until all parts are delivered. I'm not going to rush into a half-a$$ed start with likely negative outcomes. That would undermine the entire philosophy and concept of this very extensive project.
> 
> When I started looking into this hobby, I was told so many times that I have to be patient. I find it rather funny that some people in this hobby don't seem to have this trait.


Oh I'm just teasing 

It is better to make sure everything is working before jumping in, totally agree, but I'm also a fan of getting your feet wet (or the kitchen) because, as they say, even the best laid plan of mice an men...

Part of me is concerned that you will not be happy when you add water and you will inevitably get algae and other things that come in to play when you start up a tank. I started with a "cheap" 5 gallon tank that was all-in-one and learned a million things and definitely made some mistakes, but it was all worth it. IMHO - go buy a cheap all in one, get some water in there, cycle it properly (which is a learning curve in itself) and buy some plants and guppies. Test out your CO2. What you learn from that tank will save you mucho headaches when you start this tank up. You can just toss it out once your large tank is set up! Or do what I did and turn it in to a shrimp tank


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

OCDiscus said:


> Oh I'm just teasing
> 
> It is better to make sure everything is working before jumping in, totally agree, but I'm also a fan of getting your feet wet (or the kitchen) because, as they say, even the best laid plan of mice an men...
> 
> Part of me is concerned that you will not be happy when you add water and you will inevitably get algae and other things that come in to play when you start up a tank. I started with a "cheap" 5 gallon tank that was all-in-one and learned a million things and definitely made some mistakes, but it was all worth it. IMHO - go buy a cheap all in one, get some water in there, cycle it properly (which is a learning curve in itself) and buy some plants and guppies. Test out your CO2. What you learn from that tank will save you mucho headaches when you start this tank up. You can just toss it out once your large tank is set up! Or do what I did and turn it in to a shrimp tank


I think this is a great idea!! The Fluval Spec V is an awesome setup for $80. I've been running one for years and it grows plants well even without CO2 and with stock light. It would be a good way to start, do a Hardscape, plant, cycle, add livestock, etc. And the white one even looks pretty dang good if you ask me!! (It's no Ultum, but looks better than most AIO's). 

Planting on it's own can be a real PITA until things start to root, you will put your GLA pinsettes to work for a few weeks keeping the "floaters" in check. Some good micro-fish like chili or exclamation point rasbora make the tank look bigger than it is. 

And if you really get the itch to upgrade, you can always add an InTank media basket and surface skimmer later. Fluval even makes the simple 88g CO2 setup that I run in the back chamber. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

OCDiscus said:


> Oh I'm just teasing
> 
> It is better to make sure everything is working before jumping in, totally agree, but I'm also a fan of getting your feet wet (or the kitchen) because, as they say, even the best laid plan of mice an men...
> 
> Part of me is concerned that you will not be happy when you add water and you will inevitably get algae and other things that come in to play when you start up a tank. I started with a "cheap" 5 gallon tank that was all-in-one and learned a million things and definitely made some mistakes, but it was all worth it. IMHO - go buy a cheap all in one, get some water in there, cycle it properly (which is a learning curve in itself) and buy some plants and guppies. Test out your CO2. What you learn from that tank will save you mucho headaches when you start this tank up. You can just toss it out once your large tank is set up! Or do what I did and turn it in to a shrimp tank


true that. its like taking a crappy car and learning how to drive. smash it, spin it out, do some burn outs. get all your test and trials and failures out of the way before driving your ferrari.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I think you guys skipped a few posts. I do have a JBL tank kit, but that thing is rubbish and that's why I already bought tank No 2, 3 and 4.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

All those alternative hose adapters finally arrived. The UK seller of the Eheim adapter completely screwed up, those never arrived and I had to open a case with eBay in order to get my money back. But this has also a good side to it, they look better:












The Ultum Nature Systems 5N 4.6 gal tank arrived yesterday together with more Seiryu stones. The ADA 60F tank still needs to be shipped. The seller is slow. 

I think I'll start with the Ultum Nature Systems 5N and order plants this week.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Looking good. I just got the same adapters as I am redoing my hosing because I just hate the Fluval ribbed hosing. Stuff gets stuck in the crevices and when you turn off and back on the filter the gunk goes flying in the tank. So redoing with all clear hosing. Already used some and are water tight. Cannot beat the price of a 10 pack on Amazon. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Looking good. I just got the same adapters as I am redoing my hosing because I just hate the Fluval ribbed hosing. Stuff gets stuck in the crevices and when you turn off and back on the filter the gunk goes flying in the tank. So redoing with all clear hosing. Already used some and are water tight. Cannot beat the price of a 10 pack on Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wasted about 3 weeks with that Eheim adapter nonsense from the UK. Amazon really saved it, got the same 10 piece packs.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Amazon Prime is like a drug. It amazing how much we use it in our household.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JJBTEXAS said:


> Amazon Prime is like a drug. It amazing how much we use it in our household.



You can generate and download an Excel file in your Amazon login area with all your lifetime purchases and easily add the Excel SUM formula in order to get the total. I could have bought another truck from my Amazon orders.

How to see how much you've spent on Amazon in your lifetime - Business Insider

No surprise that Jeff Bezos is on the way to become the worlds richest person.

PS: don't like that guy, considering that he bought the anti-gun Washington Post, but that's another topic altogether.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Did my very first "serious" scape including soil for the nightstand tank:


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

This is going to be super sweet I cannot wait for the final product.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

By the way, I know you said you couldn't use the 3M film because it was too transparent. I picked up a roll of this stuff and it's 90% opaque. Much less see through than the 3M stuff I have on my 60cm. May work out for you:
BDF MTWH Window Film White Frosted Privacy (24in X 12ft) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OPDV9SA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_7FnJ6tQ3AzMqz

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> By the way, I know you said you couldn't use the 3M film because it was too transparent. I picked up a roll of this stuff and it's 90% opaque. Much less see through than the 3M stuff I have on my 60cm. May work out for you:
> BDF MTWH Window Film White Frosted Privacy (24in X 12ft) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OPDV9SA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_7FnJ6tQ3AzMqz
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



That looks promising. Can this film be applied without ANY bubbles? Will I ever be able to get this film off without any residue left behind?


----------



## Jstu202 (Mar 19, 2012)

Subscribed.. 

Now I must say how is no one else concerned that you are running "Water Drainage Hoses" through your power outlet? Did I miss something? (maybe you cut power to that outlet..)


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> That looks promising. Can this film be applied without ANY bubbles? Will I ever be able to get this film off without any residue left behind?


I easily got it on without any bubbles, just get the tank wet and the film wet with soapy water before application. It comes with a knife and squeegee for application. Cutting to the correct size +1" makes it very easy. 

I haven't pulled this film off, but the 3M came off just fine. Peel off, scrub with a magic eraser and water, and good to go! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Jstu202 said:


> Subscribed..
> 
> Now I must say how is no one else concerned that you are running "Water Drainage Hoses" through your power outlet? Did I miss something? (maybe you cut power to that outlet..)



Don't worry, I have this covered (AFCI, GFCI, wire and hose drip loop, all power strips and wires are mounted high, the Siemens controler will shut off everything if water is being detected in certain places and start an audible alarm).

Only thing dangerous in this hobby is using submersible heaters and pumps made in China. Did you see the internals of some?


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> Don't worry, I have this covered (AFCI, GFCI, wire and hose drip loop, all power strips and wires are mounted high, the Siemens controler will shut off everything if water is being detected in certain places and start an audible alarm).
> 
> Only thing dangerous in this hobby is using submersible heaters and pumps made in China. Did you see the internals of some?


Funny you say that, I had an accela in my reef tank blow out last night in my reef tank and trip a breaker. Woke up to a bunch of still tanks. No harm done though... Eheims already on the way to replace the last two non-eheim pumps I have in that tank which will leave me with 2 eheim compact 1000's, a compact 300, a sicce 1.0, and two MP10's. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> Funny you say that, I had an accela in my reef tank blow out last night in my reef tank and trip a breaker. Woke up to a bunch of still tanks. No harm done though... Eheims already on the way to replace the last two non-eheim pumps I have in that tank which will leave me with 2 eheim compact 1000's, a compact 300, a sicce 1.0, and two MP10's.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk






Glad nothing happened. Those Eheims look much better, but I'm not 100% sure that they are made in Germany anymore. I wouldn't be supposed if they outsourced those. At least they will have quality assurance in place.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I got more ADA soil, sand and my first driftwood in:












Not sure I'll ever use the driftwood thought. Just wanted to have a piece to get an idea what all the fuss is about. Will drown it in water just in case I change my mind.












I thought about using a path-through fitting and elbow barb instead of a hole with plastic grommet for the in- and outtake hoses for the main tank but that won't work. Will need the slack in the hose in order to be able to take the glassware out of the tank without having to pull the hoses off every time. So back to holes and plastic grommets.












Got all the parts in for the automated water change plumbing. The wastewater T will be hooked up right behind the filter to prevent any gunk from plugging the 1/4" fitting and hose. Took me a while to find that 1/2" NPT to 1/4" OD adapter. Will use the same T and adpaters for the freshwater coming in from the RO tank in the laundry room. The fresh water flow will be electronically adjusted by the Siemens controller. 'Dripping in perfection' to prevent any type of temperature or TDS shock.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I found the perfect ADA (actually more like RedSea) style cabinet for my incoming ADA 60F tank, for only $105.

The 60F is 60cm long and 30cm deep. The cabinet is 60cm long but 40cm deep, which leaves 10cm in the back for a background LED light, room for a hang-on filter or for glassware hoses running in the back and right through the top into the cabinet.

These cabinets come in a variety of colors, including the all glossy white RedSea style.












All black with smoked glass door also looks great:











Or with a ADA grey colored door:












Or with clear glass door if somebody wants to show off his CO2 tank and regulator:












Glossy brown:













This also looks great, with frosted glass:












Keep in mind that I paid for my customer 90cm wide cabinet $750, so this is a steal at $105!


You might have guessed it by know.. yep, its from IKEA!

BESTÅ Shelf unit with glass door - walnut effect light gray/Glassvik white/clear glass, 23 5/8x15 3/4x25 1/4 " - IKEA




This is how the tank would sit on this cabinet.














I'll be making a trip to IKEA tomorrow, first time my truck will get some good use.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

That clear or lightly frosted glass would look great with an ADA ES-300 filter in the cabinet!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> That clear or lightly frosted glass would look great with an ADA ES-300 filter in the cabinet!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Don't get me started lol

I wanted to buy a 600 ADA filter and only decided for the Eheim because they can regulate electronically the flow rate. I might end up with an ADA filter after all.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

*Cliff &amp; Plateau*

If you read the product description it states max load 44lbs. The 60f is 8g. 1g of water is about 8.5lbs. That's 68lbs in water weight alone. Add hardscape etc. Not a good idea imo. I tried to find a cabinet for my innovative marine nuvo nano 20g a while back but could not find one that would be able to hold 200+ pounds. I didn't want to put so much money into a reef tank only to come home to a smashed tank. Hope this helps. 

Edit: tried to find a IKEA cabinet that would hold the weight 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> Don't get me started lol
> 
> I wanted to buy a 600 ADA filter and only decided for the Eheim because they can regulate electronically the flow rate. I might end up with an ADA filter after all.


Haha, I nearly bought the ES150 for my 5N, looks cool!! But is it 4x the price cool? Not for where mine is setup in a hidden location. Plus I really do love my Eheim products. I've used so much of their stuff over the years without ever a single problem.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> If you read the product description it states max load 44lbs. The 60f is 8g. 1g of water is about 8.5lbs. That's 68lbs in water weight alone. Add hardscape etc. Not a good idea imo. I tried to find a cabinet for my innovative marine nuvo nano 20g a while back but could not find one that would be able to hold 200+ pounds. I didn't want to put so much money into a reef tank only to come home to a smashed tank. Hope this helps.
> 
> Edit: tried to find a IKEA cabinet that would hold the weight
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Based on the way the panels are arranged I'd say the top part can handle more, but the back is only your average thin board that prevents the cabinet from collapsing sideways. Hence I'll add either 2 x 2 by 4s or metal brackets under the top panel and some Spax screws through the bottom panel into the sides.

The stones and soil will displace water, so the total might be around 80lb with the tank. That's not a lot. I bet I can sit on that cabinet if the weight is distributed evenly to the sides (which is the case with a tank) and I'm 200lb.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I just finished the plumbing for tank no 2 (the refugium in the kitchen).

Holly s-word, that GLA atomizer is pumping out tons of mist! This is not Sprite, this is London fog in late January! scnr 

Will test-run this for 2 days to make sure everything is working right, check for leaks and dial in the heater.

Will also order a plastic container for the Eheim filter, heater and all the hoses.












That's the mist from 1 BPS:


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

My friends Atomic did calm down after a few days, it just needs a little time to break in and develop some biofilm on it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

A tank that size could probably run at 1 bubble every 2 seconds.

I always run my canister filters insize a 5 gallon bucket in case there's a leak. Putting it in a container is a good idea.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

JJBTEXAS said:


> A tank that size could probably run at 1 bubble every 2 seconds.
> 
> I always run my canister filters insize a 5 gallon bucket in case there's a leak. Putting it in a container is a good idea.


I concur, 0.4-0.5bps is perfect for my 5N right now. I just use a 10s timer and count, then do the math. I normally do this 3 times in a row and average them so it's fairly accurate. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I run 2.5bps in my Ada 45p. It is very heavily planted with a 6hr photo period. I ran the gla inline diffuser for about 5 minutes before making a rex Griggs reactor that same day. I absolutely love my reactor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

Looking good, I couldn't find a transparent hose to go with my lily pipes so using the black eheim hose atm, ace is bringing the very smaller size of the hose. 
Anyways, now the main question is, when are you going to plant these aquariums and fill them with water?! I wish I had your patience!! I would've freaked out and went nuts by now lol.. Can't wait to see your tanks running though, with this much work and thought put into them I bet they'll turn out to be more than great. Good luck


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

The misting in tank No 2 settled down, the water is now much clearer. I also changed it to 1 bubble every 2 seconds.

I bought 2 of those IKEA cabinets for tank No 3 and 4. They will hold the weight, I sat on one, being 200 lb.

Moved this tank from the nightstand over to the new IKEA cabinet. Will be able to look at it from my bed at any time and my alarm clock got its nightstand back lol

The 60F will be a perfect match, size wise.
















PS: did I mention that I might turn tank no 4 (ADA 60F) into a reef?


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

The IKEA besta stand is a perfect choice, it fits very flush with the 60-F. Below is a link to a journal of mine that I started ( and neglected to keep updated ) that shows the IKEA stand being used. I also built a custom ada style hanging arm for my finnex planted + 24/7. I also drilled holes right into the side of the stand for tubing to keep a clean look. Might help you get an idea of what it'll look like. I'm getting back into the hobby and am finding your journal very entertaining. Can't wait to see what all is to come.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums#/topics/959137?page=1



McCarthy said:


> I found the perfect ADA (actually more like RedSea) style cabinet for my incoming ADA 60F tank, for only $105.
> 
> The 60F is 60cm long and 30cm deep. The cabinet is 60cm long but 40cm deep, which leaves 10cm in the back for a background LED light, room for a hang-on filter or for glassware hoses running in the back and right through the top into the cabinet.
> 
> ...


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Kramflowz said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/959137-marks-ada-60-f-|-shallow-waters.html


fixed


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

McCarthy said:


> PS: did I mention that I might turn tank no 4 (ADA 60F) into a reef?


wow the reef one in the picture look cool!!

btw are you cycling these tanks meanwhile? coz that'll be great you'll be able to plant them and immediately put fishes in them by then when they're fully cycled.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Keeping a reef like that is going to be as much work as all the other tanks combined, just giving you fair warning  But the fish are way cooler and so much more colorful, I love having both 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been working on testing the water temperature and the impact of the light on the refugium tank in the kitchen. As I may have mentioned, I'm living in Florida. I have the AC running 10 out of 12 month, always set at 75 F, which is about 24 C. In those 2 "winter" month it is usually cool enough outside to keep the AC off. In those 2 months its anywhere between 66 and 75 F inside (19 - 24C).

Now, the planned Rummynose Rasbora fish prefers the water temp to be not too hot. If I manage to keep the water temp at 76F or below I should be fine but the question was, if the EcoTech light will heat up the water enough to cause issues for this fish species. The EcoTech light is extremely powerful in the 100% setting. Based on what I have read, this small tank should be run at no more than 30%. So I tested the water temp with the light off, and the light being on for 8 hours.

I'm probably the only guy around who uses a calibrated and certified FLUKE meter for this kinda job, but I don't trust these $20 thermometers mads in China. 

Water temp with the lights being off over night: 76.1 F:











Light set to 30% on all color channels. Really love the iPhone app.












Water temp with the lights being on for 8 hours: 76.3 F:












With other words: the heat impact from the EcoTech LED light is minimal. I guess that huge Eheim filter and high flow rate disperse a big chunk of that energy. Good outcome, I won't need a chiller. I'd say this tank setup is ready to go, no leaks either.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Testing the AZOO Mignon for tank no 3 now. I use the filter fleece and bags with media from JBL, perfect fit size wise.












This will be my filter setup until we have a basket that corrects the false flow of water.
































The water flow is fine in the lowest setting:












But on a higher flow setting it will overflow and bypass the media:


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

It was time to give all those extra tanks their own names and to decide on the final layout, stone, fish, shrimp and plants:


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

"maybe 120F"


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JJBTEXAS said:


> "maybe 120F"



You know exactly what a "maybe" out of my mouth means. 

I just got a first reply from TGM in the UK. They have them in stock, but chances are the tank won't make it in one piece. Still waiting on AquaForest, they are supposed to get more ADA tanks in, in about 1 month, maybe they can add a 120F. Also trying to convince GLA to get back into the tank biz.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

I use a calibrated Fluke 179 temp probe on my tanks, haha!! I always thought I was weird for doing that... 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I got some work done and I'm getting close to ordering plants and final scaping.

I managed to make that IKEA cabinet a bit more stable by adding long screws through the bottom board into the sides and L-brackets for the top penal.


That being said, the quality of IKEA products is down the drain. All boards are now hallow to save material which obviously compromises stability. Other parts are not fitting well and one plastic part broke before I could screw it tight.


This was the last time that I bought anything from IKEA. They used to be "OK" for being made in China. Now its just cardboard and glue.






















I also finally cut the holes for the hose-grommets in the cabinet for main tank and glued them into place. That was a big deal for me. It is one thing to screw up holes in a cheap IKEA cabinet worth $100, or a custom made cabinet worth $750 that came with a 1 month waiting period and many hours of planning.












Next I installed the background LED light strip on the cabinet for the main tank. Instead of ordering the Fluval EcoBright LED I went with the Phillips Hue System, which allows me to adjust everything through an iPhone App or my Home Automation System. I can also adjust a bunch of other lights in my entire house with the same App. Really love it.







































Super even light distribution, in countless color and brightness combinations. The App also comes with a timer and many other options.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Dang, those Hue lights are awesome with one MAJOR exception - only Apple products are supported!! Terrible that I'd have to buy an iPhone, iPad, or iPod to use them, I was about to order two sets...

I did just get a cheap Chinese knockoff of these on Amazon called HitLights, which I'm actually super impressed with for $20... They are working perfectly as a backlight on the 5N.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

ange062 said:


> Dang, those Hue lights are awesome with one MAJOR exception - only Apple products are supported!! Terrible that I'd have to buy an iPhone, iPad, or iPod to use them, I was about to order two sets...
> 
> I did just get a cheap Chinese knockoff of these on Amazon called HitLights, which I'm actually super impressed with for $20... They are working perfectly as a backlight on the 5N.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Ok, after some more research I take that back. Only Apple is "officially supported" but they have an Android version of the app. Going to go get two light strips, a hub, and a few other lights for around the house today 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I just grilled the Giesemann LED light and Bluetooth module. I thought they use the same power adapter, both are 12 V, but boi was I wrong. One has plus on the outside of the plug, the other minus. Not the LED light nor the Bluetooth module have any indication of polarity or a warning on it.

While I "should have" made sure to get it right, that my friends is poor product design. I'm sure I'm not the first, let alone last one to run into this trap.

I sent Giesemann in Germany an email on Sunday. Well Monday went buy and they didn't respond. I asked for simple instruction on own to fix it myself. It should be done with replacing a couple diodes on both items, but I wouldn't be surprise if they skipped things on the circuit too.

If I don't hear back tomorrow, I'll call. If they don't offer any help, I'll look into it and see what I can do. If I can't fix it, I'll take it to the range next time around and put some S&W .500 Magnum 700gr hardcast through it, take photos and upload them here for everyone to see. And then I'll buy another 2 EcoTech LED lights, the same one I'm using on my refugium tank in the kitchen. Love those lights!


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

That sucks man. I hate when things are designed properly. Hopefully they fix it!


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Regarding the fried Giesemann LED light, this is now really embarrassing.

I called the manufacturer and we figured it out. The LED light needs a 24 V power supply but I grabbed one with 12 V. With other words, the LED light is not fried at all, the 12 V just didn't cut it. Hooked up the matching supply and all is working.

I mixed up the power supplies, because the Eheim aquarium filter uses the same 24 V power supplied and that's where the LED supply ended up being, and the 12 V must be from the skimmer or something.

I'll mark all power supplies from now on! I guess I'm getting old. 

What a joke.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

McCarthy said:


> Regarding the fried Giesemann LED light, this is now really embarrassing.
> 
> I called the manufacturer and we figured it out. The LED light needs a 24 V power supply but I grabbed one with 12 V. With other words, the LED light is not fried at all, the 12 V just didn't cut it. Hooked up the matching supply and all is working.
> 
> ...


Very easy to do especially since the connection fit. Nothing to be embarrassed about. Hey at least nothing is fried so in that regards AWESOME.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Since I got the main tank LED light working again I was finally able to test it with the new background LED from Phillips. Both can be adjusted and programmed through an iPhone app.

In this photo only the Giesemann Freshwater LED is on, in a very low "evening" setting, programmed to fade out in 1% increments until 9 PM. In this phase the blue channels are a bit higher. This light also simulates currently 40 clouds coming in every day, lasting in average 1 minute, 1 thunderstorm with lightning each day and the moon phase is also simulated at night with up to 10% in the matching color channels.












Here the night time Phillips backlight LED kicked in, also in increments of 1%, starting at 8 PM and fading out at 11 PM when I typically go to bed.












Tried a couple programs with more color, just for fun:












Really nice, tropical turquoise:












I'll need the weekend to finish the wiring and plumbing on this main tank, then I will have all 3 tanks ready to go and will do final scaping with power sand, soil and stones.


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

btw, where did you get the ADA skimmer from?!


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Omar EAZi said:


> btw, where did you get the ADA skimmer from?!




Here: https://aquaforestaquarium.com/products/vuppa-i-water-surface-extractor


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Those Hue light strips are so cool I ended up with a full system in my house and used the two strips I bought for tanks as accent lighting!! Haha. They are $20 off right now if you voice order using Alexa, so I have a couple more on the way for the tanks. 

Can't wait to see your final hardscapes and things getting wet! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Took my camera and the 18mm ZEISS lens out for a sunset photo session, for a change.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

ange062 said:


> Those Hue light strips are so cool I ended up with a full system in my house and used the two strips I bought for tanks as accent lighting!! Haha. They are $20 off right now if you voice order using Alexa, so I have a couple more on the way for the tanks.
> 
> Can't wait to see your final hardscapes and things getting wet!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Nice! I'll order some more. Any way to get 20% off without Alexa? I'm not a big fan of big brother being in my house. That being said all those other smart devices are probably not any better.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> Nice! I'll order some more. Any way to get 20% off without Alexa? I'm not a big fan of big brother being in my house. That being said all those other smart devices are probably not any better.


Nope, it's exclusive to voice ordering. They have the Hue Go on sale for 20+% also, and you get a $10 credit for your first voice order. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll order some light strips on ebay for $65.

While I'm at it: does this offer look good for the HC carpet? https://tinyurl.com/y9kkt7nj They'll ship with USPS priority from to CA. This will be boxed for 2 if not 3 days going to FL. Should I rather find a shop that ships with over night?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

McCarthy said:


> I'll order some light strips on ebay for $65.
> 
> While I'm at it: does this offer look good for the HC carpet? https://tinyurl.com/y9kkt7nj They'll ship with USPS priority from to CA. This will be boxed for 2 if not 3 days going to FL. Should I rather find a shop that ships with over night?


Seems like a very good deal to me. And the seller has great feedback at that. Go for it.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I ran out of ADA 13mm clear hose. Really thought I bought 2 packs but, once again, I was wrong. Placed another order with AquaForestAquarium, and also decided on the power strips for the main tank. Since I need 12 power outlets and having limited room, this wasn't exactly easy to resolve.

I went with Power Strips from Opentron because they are not your average cheap crap made in China. They come in a metal housing, with enough room between all outlets to fit different sizes of power supplies. They also allow the power supplies to be connected sideways, warranting that no outlets will be covered and unusable. The power strips from Opentron also offer a serious surge protection. I use them in the 12 outlet long version for my computers, my electronics lab and in the garage. Highly recommended!


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

While I have to wait for the hoses and power strips I did the pseudo schematics for the plumping and wiring of phase 2, the implementation of the SIEMENS LOGO Controller.


----------



## TheMakani (May 31, 2017)

McCarthy said:


> I went with Power Strips from Opentron because they are not your average cheap crap made in China. They come in a metal housing, with enough room between all outlets to fit different sizes of power supplies. They also allow the power supplies to be connected sideways, warranting that no outlets will be covered and unusable. The power strips from Opentron also offer a serious surge protection. I use them in the 12 outlet long version for my computers, my electronics lab and in the garage. Highly recommended!


thanks for sharing about the power strip, i think I'm going to order one of them. I'm currently using a standard power block and can only access about half the outlets due to bulky plugs


----------



## OCDiscus (May 20, 2017)

That's a lot of outlets! Be careful of the amperage you push through a single socket (typically 20 amps max). Wouldn't want your filter setup to blow a fuse, that could end badly. They do look very nice though!


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

OCDiscus said:


> That's a lot of outlets! Be careful of the amperage you push through a single socket (typically 20 amps max). Wouldn't want your filter setup to blow a fuse, that could end badly. They do look very nice though!



Breaker is 15 A. I won't be getting close to 1600 watts, not even remotely. LED light and filter is not even 100 watt, heater will be off 99% of the time, controllers, probes, skimmer... everything is low power. I guess I'll be between 200 and 400 watts depending on what's running at the time.

The smart thing to do would be to buy and install a proper, industrial grade, multi voltage power supply with 3, 5, 9, 12 and 24 V. I could skip all those crappy, made in China supplies for every single item and would save a ton of room, cables and outlets.

Some of my equipment even needs 220 to 110 V converters or US plug adapters because the manufacturer is too stupid to order some supplies with matching numbers or plugs. They are all $2 crap adapters, would be no cost issue. Super retarded.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm so tempted right now. 5, 12, -12, 24 V with true 350 watts. Commercial grade. $460.


https://www.digikey.com/product-det...ed-technologies/LPQ352-CEF/454-1232-ND/561632


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

Any progress?


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

JonA said:


> Any progress?


Not much, I got life in the way.

I hooked up the 2 surge protected power strips. Didn't want 2 wires and a 3rd adapter hanging around so I ended up wiring one strip into the other. For that I had to order (and wait for) a specialty screwdriver bit in order to be able to open them up. Yep that's right, I waited 1 week for some funky triangle screwdriver bits.

A quick shot with my iPhone this time around is below.

I hope I'll be able to work on 1 or 2 scapes this weekend. As soon as I have come up with something I like, I'll post some images and order the plants.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Currently testing John's custom 3D printed basket for the AZOO Mignon 60 filter. The water flow is with his basket not only improved but actually entirely corrected. The water is now forced through the bio media and the charcoal. That wasn't the case before.

It's been running now for several days flawlessly. The pump valve is set on low. I was able to crank it all the way up without water shortcutting above the pump column. That being said, when the filter media clogs up, the water flow on any higher setting will find it's way around the media. Since I don't have a planted tank running yet, I'll have to test the limits further down the road.

At this point I'd like to say thank you to John (JJBTEXAS) for sending me a sample. He started a separate thread to discuss options and possibly have a small batched of these nifty baskets manufactured. I'm all for it. Go check it out: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/2...172033-interest-azoo-mingnon-cartridge-2.html


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

No updates recently?! what happened to the tanks I thought you were gonna scape them!..
btw you talking about making a reef setup in an ADA tank, do you know any websites that are as good as plantedtank is for planted tank, I want a reef/salt water tank forum that is as good.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Omar EAZi said:


> No updates recently?! what happened to the tanks I thought you were gonna scape them!..
> btw you talking about making a reef setup in an ADA tank, do you know any websites that are as good as plantedtank is for planted tank, I want a reef/salt water tank forum that is as good.


Check out reefcentral, it's the biggest SW forum and actually substantially bigger than plantedtank even 

Also looking forward to some updates and flooded tanks!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm sorry guys.

I was stupid enough to stick my head back into my company after 4 years of semi retirement. 4 weeks later and I'm back to organizing new sales channels, contracting new retailers and fighting / firing our CPA. I was basically out of the loop for 4 years.. but once an entrepreneur, always an entrepreneur.

This time around I will clean up some issues I have encounter in operations, but will limit my engagement soon to just some controlling once a week.

I wasn't expecting this at all, but should have known better.

Anyways, the 3 tanks are ready to go, I just want to make sure that I'll have the time for daily tank maintenance and actually being able to enjoy it entirely and not run it on the side while still being busy with business.


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

McCarthy said:


> I'm sorry guys.
> 
> I was stupid enough to stick my head back into my company after 4 years of semi retirement. 4 weeks later and I'm back to organizing new sales channels, contracting new retailers and fighting / firing our CPA. I was basically out of the loop for 4 years.. but once an entrepreneur, always an entrepreneur.
> 
> ...


good luck with ur stuff, now show us some pics, haven't seen pics for a long!


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I finally managed to scape the tank in the kitchen.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

I think you could turn this into a cool Dutch type tank with lots of different colors but I would recommend taking a rock away or adding an extra to make it look not so "squared" or even. It will look much more natural if you added an extra overlapping stone to one of the current stones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> I think you could turn this into a cool Dutch type tank with lots of different colors but I would recommend taking a rock away or adding an extra to make it look not so "squared" or even. It will look much more natural if you added an extra overlapping stone to one of the current stones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I tried that, but with a 5th stone it looks out of place or crowded, and if I take one out, something is missing.

I know the idea of having uneven amounts of stones, but sometimes I think that's not appropriate. I mean, who gets to say that 3 and 5 stones look natural, but 4 does not. The chances of seeing 3 or 4 stones accumulated in a lake or ocean are the same. There is nothing in nature that causes groupings of 3 stone to be more likely than 4. If you would do a dive trip and see somewhere a bunch of 4 stones, would you think "Oh, that's not natural."? That's just in our minds but not reality.

What might make this look less natural is the fact that the front 2 stones follow the same base line along the glass (which I obviously did on purpose). But if you go by that standard, 90% of all tanks are not natural because the tanks themselves are "squared" to begin with.

This reminds me of several 'The Green Machine' videos where Findley repeatedly says how important it is to break the rules. And I think he is right. How many generic Iwagumi setups are there? Most of them look identical in several ways. And I wrote several times in my Journal that I wanted "Iwagumi style tanks" (and not a true Iwagumi) that I "won't follow all the implied rules".


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Better?


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

McCarthy said:


> I tried that, but with a 5th stone it looks out of place or crowded, and if I take one out, something is missing.
> 
> I know the idea of having uneven amounts of stones, but sometimes I think that's not appropriate. I mean, who gets to say that 3 and 5 stones look natural, but 4 does not. The chances of seeing 3 or 4 stones accumulated in a lake or ocean are the same. There is nothing in nature that causes groupings of 3 stone to be more likely than 4. If you would do a dive trip and see somewhere a bunch of 4 stones, would you think "Oh, that's not natural."? That's just in our minds but not reality.
> 
> ...




LOL 

I just think that generally when you see three stones your brain registers it as odd and not even. And nature is barely ever even.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

McCarthy said:


> Better?




I personally think that looks much better, but again, it's all up to you and what you like the most.


----------



## ange062 (May 9, 2011)

Are you using TGM substrate supports or something similar? I've done a few scapes with thick substrate in areas like that recently and once filled with water everything settles out in a month or two. It's really hard to maintain the substrate depth you are going for without some help. I like the concept though! Any ideas on plants yet?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

McCarthy said:


> Better?


better

you can try adding different size rocks to set the scale. if you sprinkle little rocks (i found mine in a parking lot) around the big rocks, it will set a scale of the big rocks as rock walls and little rocks will be boulders and rocks that help give it a more natural look

a tip: make the hills of the ADA soil a little higher than you would want them to be because after couple of months, the soil will break down to something softer and gravity will give it a slight mush. 

you're almost there for the plants. set up looks solid.


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree. Adding different sizes of rocks gives it a great sense of scale. Some small rocks placed in a scattered way close to the bigger rocks might do the trick. Nice pictures though. Clean.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I removed a few larger stones added way more soil and 2 smaller accent stones.

@*ange062*: I have the same TGM substrate support here. It's called Coroplast and you can buy it on Amazon or even at Home Depot.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IAZJSRW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

When I'm done with the scape I'll have to take a few photos, pull everything out and start over with ADA Power Sand, a bunch of additives, ADA soil and the support.

Plants will be only Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba, MAYBE some Eleocharis sp. Mini or Ammania sp. Bonsai.

I don't want to add many small stones, even though they put the larger ones to scale, I hate cluttered and overcrowded scapes.

Am I on the right path?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi, you should remove the little stones they don't look right in this layout, rest looks ok. I would plant HC cuba( Babytears) only for the complete Scape,but that's me. Cheers and good luck


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Alright, this is just a suggestion for the scape. You don't have to use the Idea. I just thought that you could create a cliff. The HC can go in the top of the cliff and it will slowly start to hang over. And you could do a carpet of hairgrass Belem (same thing as you mentioned) or HC mix on the bottom.

I think he small stones don't make the scape look better and they will likely be covered by any carpet you may have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danbayne (May 21, 2013)

Ah, the Skyway Bridge. Used to fish near there when I lived in B'Ton off the causeway.... Awesome pic btw... Also great journal, sub'd a while ago...



McCarthy said:


> Took my camera and the 18mm ZEISS lens out for a sunset photo session, for a change.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLordOfTheFish (Mar 11, 2017)

...can't let us hanging like this, mate:|


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

TheLordOfTheFish said:


> ...can't let us hanging like this, mate:|


Indeed, I can't bare this torture anymore, this post is older than my lil daughter, and I still haven't seen the tank getting established with plants n fishes n all. :frown2: :|


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Any updates?





TheLordOfTheFish said:


> ...can't let us hanging like this, mate:|





Omar EAZi said:


> Indeed, I can't bare this torture anymore, this post is older than my lil daughter, and I still haven't seen the tank getting established with plants n fishes n all. :frown2: :|




I'm sorry guys, things just keep getting in my way.

The last issue was hurricane Irma.. took a direct hit in Tampa Bay.. still cleaning up the mess..


----------



## bennett (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh man, hope everyone is ok!


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

I guess it's a good thing you didn't have the tanks set up yet. It was a struggle for us when we lost power during Harvey.

On a lighter note, I too have picked up a 60F from AFA. Still figuring out how I want to filter it as I don't want to go canister. Have you considered a false wall setup like an innovative marine tank?


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I just wrote a long post and got this after clicking the send button:

"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error."

When I went back, the text was all gone. Screw that...


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

*Cliff &amp; Plateau*



McCarthy said:


> I just wrote a long post and got this after clicking the send button:
> 
> "Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.
> 
> ...




Yeah that has happened to me a few times after a very long post. All text gone . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh I hope you and your family are fine though!! the tanks can wait till things settle down.


----------



## McCarthy (Mar 13, 2017)

I posted the forum bug that caused me to repeatedly loose the entire text and links in the "Plantedtank Help Desk" sub-forum.

I got a few decent replies, but the mod _somewhatshocked_ thought he could paint the forum issue back on me by trying to tell me that I should have known better and should used another browser. When he didn't like my reply - which was on the same level as his useless and cocky post - he couldn't help himself but close my thread, warn me for essentially what he got started to begin with by being a smart ass and leaving a "I'm sure you can figure it out" via PM.

Play stupid games, win stupid prices. In this case: one content / page views / ad revenue creator less. I'm done with this forum.

I'm really sorry for all you guys who followed my builds, but I don't stay in a place where people are being treated hypocritically.

Don't feel too bad, I have essentially the same journal running on another forum: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/cliff-plateau.49531/

I'd love to see you around.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Thus ends worlds longs aquarium Journal without a functioning aquarium


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Hate to see you go, but completely understand. Will stop by you UK thread from time to time to keep up. Don't let the forum issue or Irma deter you, you've got a great setup started. Good luck.


----------

